# My first Papua New Guinea Biotope 16g.



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi all,
I am looking to create my first biotope for my P. Furcatus with the hopes that they will breed in the tank and for some fry to survive. Looking for input as to what to put in it. I currently have 7 p. furcatas with 4m :3f. I am wondering what plants are going to do well in a low tech tank. Substrate will be regular reddish sand. I am considering putting kitty litter under because my kitty litter here doesn't stay together under water.

Plants I have:
Aponogeton Crispus
Java Fern
Java Moss
American Val
Corkscrew Val
L. Repens
and a few other not IDed plants. 
Which of these would go well in this biotope?


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

Microsorium brassii (Narrow Leaf Java Fern) is from the same river system they were originally colected from Peria Creek, Kwagira River, eastern Papua New Guinea


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll look for some, so far my research says stream type tank with uni directional flow with a slope Clear water with a lot of vegetation. So, my idea is Vals on one side, heavily planted. The aponogeton in center back, dwarf grass in the middle carpet, and ferns on the shallower end. So they have the Vals to hide in and the middle and ends to swim in. What would be a good spawning medium for egg survival. Also would cherry shrimp be a good cleanup crew that won't go after the eggs? I'll try to prevent snails from getting into this tank.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Aponogeton's get huge and one will fill a 16g and then some.

I'd stick with the java fern it's easy and does well in a low tech tank
If you do val's etc you will need some type of root tabs for them to feed off of.


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

yea i know, one filled my 30g ... but still looking for some other plants.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

caoder, 
I'm not sure any of those plants are local to Australasia or PNG, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

mnemenoi said:


> Microsorium brassii (Narrow Leaf Java Fern) is from the same river system they were originally colected from Peria Creek, Kwagira River, eastern Papua New Guinea


LOL...see I was wrong!


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, the listed plants are what i have in my other tanks, and i'm trying to build this biotope out of those. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

Here it is setup, waiting for things to grow in.

Sent from my XT885 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

Yay first day in tank. Just watched my first spawn and saved the egg.

Sent from my XT885 using Tapatalk 2


----------

